# Gaggia Baby 06 - Questionable water from the brewhead



## mikestreety (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello,

I appreciate there are many many posts on this topic (believe me, I've read them all many times). However, none of them seem to be having the same trouble that I do - or they are solved with something I have already done.

The main problem I am experiencing is *not getting a consistent flow from my brew head*. The steam wand works fine as expected.

To give you a bit of history to how I came to own this machine and what I've done so far. I picked it up off Gumtree for a very small price (looking round, I don't think the lady was aware of the resale value). I got it home and made one of the best home coffees I've had - straight off the bat.

The next day, I eagerly jumped out of bed to start the brewing and alas, no water emerged from the brewhead. It made the right noise but there was hardly any water whatsoever. The steam wand worked fine.

After some googling, I realised it must be a limescale issue. I descaled with still no luck. Next, I opened the machine and removed the solenoid valve - clearing the blockage. This seemed to work for a short while (e.g. half a small jug) before it returned to the dribbling mess.

At this point, I took the machine apart. I have descaled everything in sight and replaced various seals and gaskets. I even replaced the solenoid valve. I took apart the boiler and descaled the bottom bit twice. Last night I built the machine back up. Success! A good stream - all until the jug was half filled once again.

The weird thing about this issue is this morning, I have turned on the machine again. From cold, it seems it can fill the jug, but any attempt to use it after this give you nothing but a dribble.

I have various videos and loads of photos of the disassembly - I can make an album and share if it's easier. For now, I will leave just share these two videos.

*1*. Turning on from cold, waiting (~10 mins) for it to "warm up" and then pressing the brew button: https://goo.gl/photos/bXjrpwUDma3rmo2b7

*2*. Having stopped brewing (above) I then waited a further 5 minutes and pressed the button again. https://goo.gl/photos/zFPBCGgbTHvivah47

At various points I turn the steam wand on to prove water is in there ok and that it is functioning from that point.

Any help would be appreciated. It's gone from being a fun "let's get this working again" project to a "I'm really really angry now and I want to punch it"


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think there are still some particles of scale floating about and are lodging in the solenoid, you need to strip it down completely and carefully and check all the tiny ports and orifices .

If you continue to run the pump for long / continuously you will burn it out. They are only intended for short burst's then rest !!!


----------



## mikestreety (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks. I'll descale again. Am I right in thinking it's this bit that would be the problem (if the steam wand works fine)?

I'm trying to find online a simple diagram of water/process flow of the Baby, so I can understand what bits get used when. I think I understand (after taking apart) but would like my suspicions confirmed - does one exist?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No it is the part with the black box with 2 electrical connections on top that is fixed to the base of that component.

You need to remove the black box (nut on top) then dismantle and clean the valve, (large nut can be tight) it is no use blowing through as this works at high pressure.


----------



## mikestreety (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks, although I bought a new solenoid valve and replaced it yesterday :/

Will take apart again and have another look.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

mikestreety said:


> Thanks, although I bought a new solenoid valve and replaced it yesterday :/
> 
> Will take apart again and have another look.


If there were scale particles floating about you would still have the same problem. The ports and holes in the valve are miniscule.


----------



## mikestreety (Feb 3, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> If there were scale particles floating about you would still have the same problem. The ports and holes in the valve are miniscule.


Ok, great







as long as you think it's limescale i'll give it another tackle


----------



## mikestreety (Feb 3, 2017)

So. Today I've completely stripped everything down again, cleaned out the boiler and reconstructed with it still producing nothing. I've got the original solenoid valve I can try putting back on as a last resort. If that doesn't work I'm going to sell it for spares as I am loosing time and patience.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

mikestreety said:


> So. Today I've completely stripped everything down again, cleaned out the boiler and reconstructed with it still producing nothing. I've got the original solenoid valve I can try putting back on as a last resort. If that doesn't work I'm going to sell it for spares as I am loosing time and patience.


Did you completely strip the solenoid valve down ?


----------



## mikestreety (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry for the delayed reply. I did indeed strip it down, but not enough. I gave it one last clean (and in fact swapped it back out for the original one which had been completely taken apart) and it now works wonderfully. Sorry for all the ranting!

So, in conclusion (for anyone that is interested/googling):

The problem each time was the solenoid valve, however the condition of the pump, pipes, boiler and every other bit between the water tank and solenoid valve were the real issue. Completely scaled up, each time I would clean the solenoid, pull a shot and the water would bring through a new lump of scale.

If I was in this situation again, I would fully take and descale all parts the first time round. The original solenoid valve was fine (and is in the machine currently) and so I "wasted" £17 buying a new one.

I did get very angry at it at points (and even my non-coffee drinking wife was getting annoyed at how angry it was making me) but I now know I have a fully working, functioning, coffee making machine.

Just a word of warning - if you are taking it apart and removing the thermometers from the boiler, *do not* over tighten them back up. I snapped a thread on the steam thermometer and now need to work out a way of drilling out the thread!

Oh the joy...

Thank you El carajillo for your perseverance. I have to admit i doubted you but you were right all along!


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

I would remove the shower screen and the holder, then check that you have a good flow of water from the single hole in the brew head. I also had a bit of "inconsistency" in the water flow with the original screen/holder. I've just replaced them with the IMS shower screen and the brass holder (got them from the espresso shop) - which produces much better and consistent flow


----------

